# I Survived a Japanese Gameshow entire season *spoilers*



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Anybody else catch this show? I recorded it not knowing what it was all about, but I have to say it was completely hilarious and I can't wait for the next episode. I loved how they brought the contestants to the studio without telling them anything about what to expect and how surprised they were when they realized what was going on. 

And the Japanese host was just so funny. With their hand gesture they kept using and the whole audience banging on drums. So bizarre but I couldn't stop laughing. The yellow penguin, green monkey, other goofy graphics, and the bizarre costumes added a whole other layer to the show.

As for the contestants, so far I liked the woman who was telling us about her pig tails the best. She just seemed really fun and sweet, and in it not only to win but also to have fun.

And really what's up with the remote-control toilet? I have to admit being a tech geek I would probably be just as impressed as they were  But what point does it serve and are there any buttons other than "flush"? It looked very big for just one button


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I was vaguely interested in Wipeout (is that what it was called? The show on before this.) It was only because I was watching that that I heard about ISaJG. I loved ISaJG, I laughed my ass off. I think this is going to be one of my top summer shows.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> And really what's up with the remote-control toilet? I have to admit being a tech geek I would probably be just as impressed as they were  But what point does it serve and are there any buttons other than "flush"? It looked very big for just one button


Japanese toilet technology has always been WAY ahead of this country. Why the remote? Well, where would you put the controls for the toilet? They didn't show it but I suspect that there was a bidet control on there, probably a sound generator of some kind, so you can cover your own noises, and possibly an air freshener.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Loved the show. Was totally surprised what it was about.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I was disappointed. I didn't realize it was a reality show. I was hoping for more gameshow, and less hanging around.

Frank


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow....that one blonde chick is CUTE. I loved the shirt she was almost wearing


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Just in case anyone hasn't seen (what I assume is) the inspiration for this show:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3lj2z_snl-chris-farley-japanese-gameshow_fun

SNL is very good at getting video removed from other sites, so here it is on their official hulu site, but there may be a 30 second ad prior to the vid:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/18882/saturday-night-live-japanese-game-show

Anyhoo, I'm loving Maji-Deh and looking forward to the season.

Oh, and blonde chick is Meghan Cooper, former Hooters calendar girl from San Antonio and used to date Mario Lopez. Not that I googled or anything. 

Finally, smart toilets in Japan feature perimeter sensing and open when you approach, auto flush and close when you leave, the remote is usually for the heating element, front and rear bidet/wash, air drying, deodorizing, and will link into your home media system for music and such.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wasn't too crazy about the Staten Island princess with the wonky eyebrows. the rest of the contestants seemed ok.

I can watch people falling on a treadmill all day.

I'm not a fan of reality shows. I was hoping for more show and less reality but I'll watch next week too.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

That is one remote control that I wouldn't use. " honey, why are the buttons sticky?"


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

funny show and yes that girl meghan is hawt~

was this show in hd? 

if so why not wipeout? 

locally it was not in hd due to constant weather overlays but thought the tivo guide said it would be hd.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

If I recall, this one was in HD, but Wipeout was not.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Meghan? Mary was more like it!

This was a fun show, but I'll have to watch it online until Hells Kitchen ends.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I recorded this because I have been to Japan and there was something in the blurb about Japanese culture. hmmm. I never did figure out the fancy toilets.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

fmowry said:


> I was disappointed. I didn't realize it was a reality show. I was hoping for more gameshow, and less hanging around.
> 
> Frank


same, I canceled the SP


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

fmowry said:


> I was disappointed. I didn't realize it was a reality show. I was hoping for more gameshow, and less hanging around.
> 
> Frank


They actually showed very little "hanging around." We only saw a couple of minutes from the house, and that was mostly to show them getting used to their new surroundings, the toilet, the Mama-san, and the slow chick. The vast majority of the show was devoted to the game show portions.


pmyers said:


> wow....that one blonde chick is CUTE. I loved the shirt she was almost wearing


Yeah, me too. Although I wondered why they didn't show any better shots of her. Seems like we saw a lot of her on the first day, but then on the second day when she was wearing that, we saw almost none of her.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Pretty fun show. The reality aspect threw me, but I'll enjoy it for what it's worth.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think I just watched the entire thing with my jaw dropped open.

Big problem... BIG solution!!!

Sayonara! :up:


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

It's going to be fun watching Mama-san ride their a$$e$ when they're at the house.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Loved this show. I had completely forgotten this was coming on, but just happened to stumble upon in 15 minutes in. So glad I did, I'm likely hooked for the rest of the summer.


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> I wasn't too crazy about the Staten Island princess with the wonky eyebrows. the rest of the contestants seemed ok.
> 
> I can watch people falling on a treadmill all day.
> 
> I'm not a fan of reality shows. I was hoping for more show and less reality but I'll watch next week too.


My wife mentioned the eyebrows and I was like I'm not looking at her eyebrows. Tried to explain how men just don't care and all that threading is for naught.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I love when they yell "Maji-Deh" (spelling?) and throw the gang M sign  I guess Maji-Deh isn't a real game show though as I can't find anything about it on google.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I watched Wipeout first and loved it - seriously funny stuff.

Last night I tried to watch ISAJGS and I just could not get through it - bored to almost sleep and laughed once and that was a little laugh 

I woke up Penny (she was bored to sleep) and we agreed this show wasn't for us.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Waldorf said:


> Just in case anyone hasn't seen (what I assume is) the inspiration for this show.


this is how game shows really are in japan....

if you liked this, check out MXC on spike (if they still run it, i'm sure they do)

MXC=Most eXtreme Challenge.

they take the japanese game show, (which is exactly like this show in attitude, content, games, etc), and dub it over in english with their own commentary... hillarity ensues.

mxc home page


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

wiki page for mxc

wiki has a pretty thorough synopsis of the show as well...

ETA: or check out the wipeout thread


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Wow, Carla Gugino looked super young in that Chris Farley video......


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Hey, we watched Wipeout and forgot to record the pilot of ISAJGS. I watched some pieces of it on ABC's website and I think I like it better. Anyone know if they will reair the pilot before next week's ep?

If not, can anyone drop it to disc for me? Send me a PM if you may be able to.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

MXC sucks 

I wasn't expecting a reality show, but I will keep watching, it was entertaining enough.

Staten Island chick thinks she's WAY hotter than she actually is.
She could use that schnoz as a wind sail.
Probably slowed her down on the rickshaw run.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> this is how game shows really are in japan....
> 
> if you liked this, check out MXC on spike (if they still run it, i'm sure they do)
> 
> ...


I'm pretty familiar with Takeshi's Castle/MXC... However, it doesn't have contestants that are unsuspecting Americans with no knowledge of the language that are confused as to what's going on.  The first thing I thought of was that old Chris Farley skit.

"Mother of mercy, I don't speak Japanese!!!"


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I watched from ABC.com... It ended with the two elimination nominees in a tie... Is this how it ends in the broadcast? I was expecting this to be like most reality shows where you know who goes home at the end...


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

I think this may be one of my favorite summer shows. It's like a guilty pleasure mixed in with a little camp mixed in with a game show. It's perfect.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

We saw who left last night.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I watched from ABC.com... It ended with the two elimination nominees in a tie... Is this how it ends in the broadcast? I was expecting this to be like most reality shows where you know who goes home at the end...


I'll bet there was one more segment you needed to watch. The blonde girl lost the tiebreaker.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

Waldorf said:


> Finally, smart toilets in Japan feature perimeter sensing and open when you approach, auto flush and close when you leave, the remote is usually for the heating element, front and rear bidet/wash, air drying, deodorizing, and will link into your home media system for music and such.


When my wife and I visited Japan about 5 years ago, these "smart" toilets initially really freaked us out. But after trying them for a bit, we were totally hooked. When we got back State-side, we immediately went hunting for one here, and found them at www.washlet.com. Now, I couldn't imagine living without one. It's so traumatic when we visit relatives/friends or go on vacation or just around town and have to use "regular" toilets. On the one hand, I don't understand why these products aren't more popular here, but on the other hand, I can see how they're really hard to market. I think most peoples' initial reactions are how can it possibly get you clean? At least, that was my initial reservation before I first used it. But all I can tell you is that it gets you much cleaner than using TP and is also a lot more hygienic as well. In our house, I'd say it's a toss-up between our washlet and our Tivo for which one, on a daily basis, is the more valuable/useful piece of technology.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for that link. I so want one now!!!

What's the ballpark price for one of those?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'll bet there was one more segment you needed to watch. The blonde girl lost the tiebreaker.


Yup, you are right... I had to go back and watch the last segment...

For some reason, the ABC video viewer is not working well for me... Performance is terrible, and freezes up on me a lot... And the reason I missed the last segment is because it went from the second-to-last segment, to a commercial...and then to another show! Very confusing...

Oh well, from now on, I will be watching on my DVR... I watched on ABC.com because I didn't even think to record this one...but I'll definitely set up an SP for this one...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The online player on ABC.com seemed to work well enough for me, other than nailing my processor utilization to the wall (an impressive feat, I must say).

I could tell from the very start that the Maji-deh show was a complete fake, and after a little while of them doing fake "commercial breaks" and having all the fake camera operators and technical crew running around, it began to annoy me a bit. If they're going to do a reality show following Americans on a Japanese game show, fine - find a real Japanese game show to put them on. Why go to all the trouble to fake a show?

The form of the show is similar to Hell's Kitchen. Divide the group into two teams, they compete, winner gets rewarded with a cool activity while loser has to do something bad or humiliating. They replace the "dinner" segment of Hell's Kitchen with an Elimination Game, but otherwise they're very similar.

I'm not sure yet that I'd continue watching this. Other than being annoyed at the fake show stuff, it was entertaining enough, I suppose, and the bits of Japanese culture in this are interesting.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

Ntombi said:


> Wow! Thanks for that link. I so want one now!!!
> 
> What's the ballpark price for one of those?


Yeah, that's the downside. Costs a lot more than your average toilet. We got the highest-end one at the time and I think it was about $600.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I could tell from the very start that the Maji-deh show was a complete fake, and after a little while of them doing fake "commercial breaks" and having all the fake camera operators and technical crew running around, it began to annoy me a bit.


I'm betting that while the show itself isn't real and broadcast in Japan, the camera men and tech crew were all really shooting for the American show.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Is it possible they are not even in Japan?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'm thinking another part of why those toilet seats are not popular here is bathrooms are not designed for them. I thought that website was really interesting so it made me look at how to install them, and you need an outlet right by your toilet to plug it in. None of my bathrooms have an outlet near the toilet. I suspect most people's bathrooms are the same. So in addition to buying the seat, you'd have to rewire your bathroom.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

jlb said:


> Is it possible they are not even in Japan?


No.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'm betting that while the show itself isn't real and broadcast in Japan, the camera men and tech crew were all really shooting for the American show.


Maybe I'm imagining things, but I thought the color balance was slightly different in the "Maji-Deh" shots. The skin tones seemed less red. It felt to me like there really was a game being produced, even if it was fake in the sense that it was maybe never broadcast.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

I loved the end when the girl that lost was just walking off the lot in her bug costume. Really great production. Almost has a Joe Schmo feel to it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> The online player on ABC.com seemed to work well enough for me, other than nailing my processor utilization to the wall (an impressive feat, I must say).
> 
> I could tell from the very start that the Maji-deh show was a complete fake, and after a little while of them doing fake "commercial breaks" and having all the fake camera operators and technical crew running around, it began to annoy me a bit. If they're going to do a reality show following Americans on a Japanese game show, fine - find a real Japanese game show to put them on. Why go to all the trouble to fake a show?
> 
> ...


Never seen Hells Kitchen, so that part of the post means nothing to me, but I don't get the earlier part? Why do you care if the game show is a real Japanese game show or not? Would it make it somehow better if people in Japan were seeing it as well? They're filming it for us, we're seeing it, and I don't see what else matters.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I find it entertaining... I don't care much whether it is broadcast to the Japanese public myself...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Never seen Hells Kitchen, so that part of the post means nothing to me, but I don't get the earlier part? Why do you care if the game show is a real Japanese game show or not? Would it make it somehow better if people in Japan were seeing it as well? They're filming it for us, we're seeing it, and I don't see what else matters.


I dunno. Something about the fact that it's portrayed as a *reality* show, yet the participants are on a *fake* (exact opposite of real, in other words) game show bothers me. Plus, it just seems so much wasted effort to fake a Japanese game show when there had to have been some real game show they could've used.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I dunno. Something about the fact that it's portrayed as a *reality* show, yet the participants are on a *fake* (exact opposite of real, in other words) game show bothers me. Plus, it just seems so much wasted effort to fake a Japanese game show when there had to have been some real game show they could've used.


However, it is a real show... with a real audience... It's just not a television audience (well, not a Japan television audience anyway... arguably we are the television audience)...

There are real Japanese people in the stands enjoying the American antics of a game show in Japan... So in that regard, the title is appropriate and 100% accurate... "I Survived A Japanese Game Show"...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I dunno. Something about the fact that it's portrayed as a *reality* show, yet the participants are on a *fake* (exact opposite of real, in other words) game show bothers me. Plus, it just seems so much wasted effort to fake a Japanese game show when there had to have been some real game show they could've used.


People on Survivor aren't in any real mortal danger, either.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Why would a "real" Japanese game show let them takeover? Would a US game show agree to it?.......I Survived America's Deal or No Deal


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

This show lost 15&#37; viewership during the hour, that is what I heard on a radio show (well it is the podcast of the radio show).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Einselen said:


> This show lost 15% viewership during the hour, that is what I heard on a radio show (well it is the podcast of the radio show).


I would have thought premiering it on a different night that Wipeout would have been better.


----------



## meaghermk (Oct 26, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> The form of the show is similar to Hell's Kitchen. Divide the group into two teams, they compete, winner gets rewarded with a cool activity while loser has to do something bad or humiliating. They replace the "dinner" segment of Hell's Kitchen with an Elimination Game, but otherwise they're very similar.


Great observation. I noticed in the end credits that the executive producers are the same as Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Einselen said:


> This show lost 15% viewership during the hour, that is what I heard on a radio show (well it is the podcast of the radio show).


Source http://www.thefutoncritic.com/ratings.aspx?id=tuesday has the rating info


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Einselen said:


> This show lost 15% viewership during the hour, that is what I heard on a radio show (well it is the podcast of the radio show).


15% isn't too terribly bad for an hour-long show, particularly an unscripted show.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I love when they yell "Maji-Deh" (spelling?) and throw the gang M sign  I guess Maji-Deh isn't a real game show though as I can't find anything about it on google.


Our house is now throwing the gang sign all the time.

During the show mostly, but still...

We loved it. We laughed like we were stoned out of our minds. Tears rolling down our faces, snorting, the whole bit.

Yeah, we're easily amused. But we thought it was hilarious. We enjoy many types of humor, the slapstick stuff included (obviously).


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> I'm thinking another part of why those toilet seats are not popular here is bathrooms are not designed for them. I thought that website was really interesting so it made me look at how to install them, and you need an outlet right by your toilet to plug it in. None of my bathrooms have an outlet near the toilet. I suspect most people's bathrooms are the same. So in addition to buying the seat, you'd have to rewire your bathroom.


Quite true. I had forgotten about that. I had to install a GFCI outlet beside my toilet. Before installing the outlet, I had to run a long extension cord from the outlet beside the bathroom sink all the way to the toilet.

I think it's just a really tough product to market. I mean, what would a TV commercial for a washlet look like? You couldn't use real people. Would you use cartoon characters instead? That would just make the device look like a toy. Besides, I think for most Americans, you would freak them out if you showed a toilet shooting a stream of water "up there".


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the surprise when they found out they were leaving the country was so contrived. I'm positive you need a passport to get to Japan so when they were told to bring their passports, i'm sure they knew they were going out of country.

the eyebrow girl should go on americas got talent..never saw someone that could do Mr Spock type things so easily and overstated.

I guess it's no big deal to fly over the 'whitehouse' and you wouldn't get shot down? I'm betting there are no copter tours of DC like that.

and when the people were told to get ready in 10 min..that was a blatant lie...no one can get ready to the degree they did in just 10 min...impossible!



Einselen said:


> This show lost 15% viewership during the hour, that is what I heard on a radio show (well it is the podcast of the radio show).


I dont understand live viewers...fine if you dont like this show but what do you do..turn to some other show where you missed the 1st half? i guess with tivo i cant understand.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

newsposter said:


> the surprise when they found out they were leaving the country was so contrived. I'm positive you need a passport to get to Japan so when they were told to bring their passports, i'm sure they knew they were going out of country.


I don't know...perhaps... They were told that they would be participating in a reality show...pretty generically... And they had no idea what it would involve...

Amazing race folks always appear to be surprised when they are told that they are going here, or there... And they know it's a show strictly about travel...

Perhaps they were told that, among other things, that a passport is required because travel might be a part of the overall show (but that the comment was buried in a bunch of other details that the show might involve)...


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Dssturbo1 said:


> funny show and yes that girl meghan is hawt~
> 
> was this show in hd?
> 
> ...





Waldorf said:


> If I recall, this one was in HD, but Wipeout was not.


I think the major reason this one is in HD but Wipeout wasn't was because it was shot in Japan. They've had HD for much longer so they would have had to search for SD cameras instead of the normal HD ones.



steve614 said:


> It's going to be fun watching Mama-san ride their a$$e$ when they're at the house.


I almost fell off my chair when she yelled at them to take their shoes off and Darnell just about ran over everyone else to get that done.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> ...Perhaps they were told that, among other things, that a passport is required because travel might be a part of the overall show (but that the comment was buried in a bunch of other details that the show might involve)...


Yeah, the probably assumed they would be travelling at some point (perhaps as a reward towards the end of the show), but I seriously doubt they expected to get on that bus, move 20 feet, and get on a plane to Japan.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

newsposter said:


> the surprise when they found out they were leaving the country was so contrived. I'm positive you need a passport to get to Japan so when they were told to bring their passports, i'm sure they knew they were going out of country.


They could easily go to Mexico for a short segment. They may even have told them that travel might be involved. Having a contestant bring a passport isn't that odd.

When I was flown to the AOL game show in LA, they specifically told me that I did NOT need a passport, but some form of state/govt ID was required. Most of my restrictions (no money, no magazines, no cellphone, stay in the room, etc) weren't explained until I was sitting in the hotel room with the handlers.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

I finally got round to watching this and I was looking forward to it, having watched many a Japanese game show in the UK in the early 90s.

However like some others here I was expecting more, in fact all, game show and no reality. The reality segments for me really turned me off.

The show did not do it for me so I canceled the SP.

Now Wipeout is great and that;s a keeper!


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

One word describes why I watch this show M E G H A N. She's beautiful but not so drop dead georgeous that she looks unapproachable.

Besides this show is ample evidence that she's not empty upstairs.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I like this show. There is a good balance of game show/reality

I was expecting mostly reality, but was happily suprised that the gameshow took a large portion of time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

omnibus said:


> One word describes why I watch this show M E G H A N. She's beautiful but not so drop dead georgeous that she looks unapproachable.
> 
> Besides this show is ample evidence that she's not empty upstairs.


what a camera angle when she was in those jeans laying on the bed....THAT guy should win an Emmy!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah that was a good angle on Meghan. I'll miss Mary though. It was nice to see somebody in a "reality" show stick to their word, though the elimination game happened to be a bit biased against a tiny person like her.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

pmyers said:


> what a camera angle when she was in those jeans laying on the bed....THAT guy should win an Emmy!


Pictures?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

kjnorman said:


> Pictures?


trust me...I"m looking


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

That was a great camera shot of Meghan's booty. I just can't get past those fake lips. Meghan has the sexier body but I preferred Mary. Those glasses did something for me.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

You guys seem to be spoiling something.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You guys seem to be spoiling something.


Food?


----------



## Dirtydeeds (Jul 18, 2008)

I used to watch the real thing and it was so much better. I just watched a whole show and I didn't think it was that funny I probably wont watch it again.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Meghan Cooper


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

You can be Meaghan's best friend.
Perhaps even a Top Friend. 
Here's her MySpace.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You guys seem to be spoiling something.


Maybe you can ask a mod to modify the thread title if you're that worried about it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry, it seemed like people were talking about things that happened after 6/24. Maybe I'm misremembering who Mary is.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Sorry, it seemed like people were talking about things that happened after 6/24. Maybe I'm misremembering who Mary is.


how could you forget a red head with long hair and ever changing glasses and looks


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I finally caught up and see that yes, there are spoilers in this thread. Thanks a lot!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I finally caught up and see that yes, there are spoilers in this thread. Thanks a lot!


if directed at me i have no idea what you are talking about.. you asked who mary was, i reminded you what she looked like..i have no clue what you mean about thanks a lot and spoilers..i never spoiled anything 

i told you who someone was (geez if i posted her pic you probably would have had a heart attack based on your response here)


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Sorry for any spoilers I may have added. This thread seemed to have devolved into a catch-all thread for the whole series, not just the one episode since nobody had bothered to create a new weekly thread for a couple of episodes.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the spoiler *****ing is directed at me, and no I'm not sorry. The thread has *spoilers* in the title, and Indy stuck around even though it was clear that discussion was progressing beyond the 6/24 episode.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ElJay said:


> I'm pretty sure the spoiler *****ing is directed at me, and no I'm not sorry. The thread has *spoilers* in the title, and Indy stuck around even though it was clear that discussion was progressing beyond the 6/24 episode.


Not getting into a fight here (as I am not watching the show or care about spoilers but wondering what people are thinking about it as I was thinking about watching it after seeing the first episode but ElJay I am sorry I think you are wrong here in saying it is Indy's fault. Some of us with TiVos will save up weeks of episodes (I just watched 4 weeks of flipping out S2 today) and then come to the board to discuss it. Yes the title does say spoilers but it also has the OAD of the first episode and not those episodes after or ALL Season *spoilers* in the title. If someone has been saving up and watched just the first episode and then came here to read what others thought of it they would not have the benefit of the doubt like Indy did of seeing it go off topic.

With that all said someone here should have reported it to the mods to change the title or go and use the nice spoiler tags we have here. I have sent in a request to the mods and they will take appropriate actions.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Bottom line: We as watchers of this show need to be better about starting new threads when the topic shifts to a new episode...


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

It is currently July 21.
And just to spoil the show even further, Meaghan:
a) Could use fewer letters in her name
b) Is still ridiculously hot


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Bottom line: We as watchers of this show need to be better about starting new threads when the topic shifts to a new episode...


Ideally, yes. But in this case, with it being a summer show with relatively few viewers (as evidenced by this thread), I think one thread for the whole run would be more appropriate than individual weekly threads that will likely only get a few responses each.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Ideally, yes. But in this case, with it being a summer show with relatively few viewers (as evidenced by this thread), I think one thread for the whole run would be more appropriate than individual weekly threads that will likely only get a few responses each.


I don't know... I think it is fine to start a thread, even if there aren't a lot of people watching... Many times (especially in the summer), you let these eps pile up and as you are catching up, you want to see what others have said about that particular episode...

Very difficult if there is an "all eps" thread...

I say this next ep this week...we create a separate thread...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Ideally, yes. But in this case, with it being a summer show with relatively few viewers (as evidenced by this thread), I think one thread for the whole run would be more appropriate than individual weekly threads that will likely only get a few responses each.


I agree. It's pretty standard practice here for a show that doesn't have a lot of activity to just have 1 thread for the season.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have no problem with catch all threads. However, this is not one. An old thread I read was bumped with info beyond the air date in the title. That's against the rules. I'm not going to report anything, it just was a spoiler. ElJay is completely in the wrong. No need to worry about it. It's a crappy summer reality show. Just please be more wary in the future and don't point fingers at those of us in the right.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

I just did a Google Image Search for "meghan cooper" hooters and look what I got!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

mbklein said:


> I just did a Google Image Search for "meghan cooper" hooters and look what I got!
> 
> <snip>


Too funny. Safe search on? Lame.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

LOL. Weird.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Should I point out that there's another TCF member right next to him?


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

mbklein said:


> I just did a Google Image Search for "meghan cooper" hooters and look what I got!


That's hilarious 

As for this show. I'm still watching, but I usually fast forward through the reality parts. I just watch the challenges.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I really should change my user text.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I really should change my user text.


Given the google search results...I would


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

There's one weird thing that nobody's mentioned yet... (Unless I'm totally misremembering.)

The "fish to eat the dead skin off of your feet" thing was the 'reward' a few weeks ago on this show, right?

For some reason, in the past few days, this has been ALL OVER local TV.. and I use my Tivo to avoid commercials, and usually watch things long after they air.. but somehow I've still seen a whole bunch of references to this..

(and it's probably going to be in News of the Weird in like 4 months.)


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

We loved the smashing through the door challenge. The giant panda and gorilla were hilarious!


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

montag said:


> We loved the smashing through the door challenge. The giant panda and gorilla were hilarious!


Yeah that was pretty funny. I liked when Donnel got his shoe stuck in the one door that wasn't supposed to break. And then how the rope got wrapped around his foot as he was trying to reach the buzzer. I think it was pretty obvious who was going to win that one.

One thing I thought of but didn't take the time to rewind or pause was if it was obvious from behind which doors were which. Not that they would have really been able to get a good look to figure out witht he panda and gorilla hitting them with giant powder puffs, but something I thought of.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Meaghan in a halter top and low-cut jeans = yummilicious


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Ment said:


> Meaghan in a halter top and low-cut jeans = yummilicious


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Meaghan Cooper, also famous for being Mario Lopez's mistress, splitting him up with his "Dancing With The Stars" cohort.

Stankin' AC Slater.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I have to give her credit... When they lost the challenge, I thought for sure she was done for... But somehow she was the only one actively strategizing to keep herself out of the elimination round... Pretty genius... While we can all look from the sidelines and things look quite obvious, I think she was able to think on her feet and save herself...


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

montag said:


> We loved the smashing through the door challenge. The giant panda and gorilla were hilarious!


Donnell was so fast, they didn't get to abuse him much though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> One thing I thought of but didn't take the time to rewind or pause was if it was obvious from behind which doors were which. Not that they would have really been able to get a good look to figure out witht he panda and gorilla hitting them with giant powder puffs, but something I thought of.


I thought the same thing, and when Cathy was going, I think you could see which doors were blocked. But then when Donnell was going, I couldn't tell as easily. Either way, the last couple of elimination challenges have been extremely biased toward strength/size/speed. They need to take a hint from Survivor and come up with challenges that are more fair. Just the fact that Donnell was taller and therefore able to grab higher on the rope without much effort was a huge advantage for him (not to mention the strength and speed advantages as well).


----------



## emminiuk (Jul 27, 2008)

I love reality shows, and game shows, but I just can't get into this one.

I do enjoy Wipeout though.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I really dislike everyone on this show, but I keep watching. Mary was the last one to have the smallest bit of class.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Meaghan Cooper, also famous for being Mario Lopez's mistress, splitting him up with his "Dancing With The Stars" cohort.
> 
> Stankin' AC Slater.


Really? I hadn't heard that. I thought I had seen pictures of Karina and Mario together fairly recently.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Really? I hadn't heard that. I thought I had seen pictures of Karina and Mario together fairly recently.


Here's one story on it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Awesome. Thanks. Some pretty good pictures of her down at the bottom of that article.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

mtnagel said:


> One thing I thought of but didn't take the time to rewind or pause was if it was obvious from behind which doors were which. Not that they would have really been able to get a good look to figure out witht he panda and gorilla hitting them with giant powder puffs, but something I thought of.


I frame-by-framed the few shots they showed of the back of the doors and couldn't tell. It looked to me like the back of all of them (even the solids) had the styrofoam layer painted black.. the middle layer was either plywood for the solid doors or more styrofoam with the front layer being the door graphic laminate on top of that.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why was this show HD and most reality arent?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

newsposter said:


> why was this show HD and most reality arent?


Probably because Toho Studios is already set up in HD.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Here's one story on it.


Meaghan is hotter on TV than in pix.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Ment said:


> Meaghan is hotter on TV than in pix.


I wonder who's idea it was to stage a sexy photo shoot on railroad tracks.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

free site fees


----------

